# Αποχαιρετούμε την Ιωάννα Παπαζαφείρη



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Οι δύο κλασικοί τόμοι της με τίτλο «Λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας μας» δίνονταν επί χρόνια ως βραβεία στα παιδιά της Βουλής των Εφήβων, από τον τότε πρόεδρο της Βουλής Απόστολο Κακλαμάνη.

Ένας μάλιστα από τους δύο τόμους είχε προκύψει από τη συνεργασία της με «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ». Η Ιωάννα Παπαζαφείρη, που κηδεύεται σήμερα στον Βόλο, υπήρξε πάνω απ΄ όλα παιδαγωγός. Φιλόλογος που συνταξιοδοτήθηκε ως γυμνασιάρχης του Γυμνασίου Σκιάθου, το 1980, η Ιωάννα Παπαζαφείρη υποστήριξε με ενθουσιασμό την εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση του 1964, που εισήγαγε τη διδασκαλία αρχαίων κειμένων από μετάφραση στο γυμνάσιο. Επίσης επιμελήθηκε σχολικά ανθολόγια, ενώ κάποια από τα έξι βιβλία της (κυκλοφορούν από τις Εκδόσεις Σμίλη) καταπιάνονται με την ελληνική αρχαιότητα, από τη μυθολογία μέχρι τους τραγικούς ποιητές και από τους προσωκρατικούς φιλοσόφους μέχρι τους σοφιστές.​
Από τα Νέα, 13/5/2009


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Ξεχώρισα ένα από τα άρθρα της Παπαζαφείρη, το οποίο δημοσιεύτηκε πριν από 18 χρόνια ακριβώς (στα _Νέα_ τής 11/5/1991), για να το προσθέσω σ' αυτό το νήμα. Τα άρθρα της διακρίνονται από την αυστηρότητα του φιλόλογου και κάποια έχουν ίσως ξεπεραστεί από τη χαλαρή πραγματικότητα. Ωστόσο, οι δύο τόμοι για τα _Λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας μας_ είναι μια πολύτιμη συλλογή.

«Διακριτικά» — «αδιάκριτα» — «αδιακρίτως»​«Οι αεροπειρατές έριχναν τις χειροβομβίδες αδιάκριτα στους επιβάτες του αεροπλάνου». Λοιπόν, τις χειροβομβίδες οι αεροπειρατές τις έριχναν αγενώς (αυτό σημαίνει αδιάκριτα)· θα μπορούσαν άραγε να τις ρίχνουν και διακριτικά, δηλαδή με ευγένεια; - «Ο καλός δάσκαλος δείχνει την ίδια αγάπη σε όλους αδιάκριτα τους μαθητές του». Ένας δάσκαλος μπορεί να εκδηλώνει με αγένεια την αγάπη του στους μαθητές του;
Το «αδιάκριτα» να γίνει _«αδιακρίτως»_.
Έχουμε κι εδώ ένα από τα λάθη που επαναλαμβάνονται συχνά, από όσους νομίζουν ότι η κατάληξη των δημοτικών επιρρημάτων _–α_ μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει παντού την καθαρευουσιάνικη _-ως_. Στην περίπτωση μας γίνεται σύγχυση μεταξύ των επιρρημάτων «αδιάκριτα» και «αδιακρίτως», που είναι διαφορετικής σημασίας.
*Αδιάκριτα*, αντίθετο του διακριτικά, σημαίνει _«χωρίς διακριτικότητα, με αδιακρισία, με αγένεια, αγενώς»_:
_«Παρεμβαίνει αδιάκριτα σε συζητήσεις που δεν τον αφορούν. - Ρωτάει αδιάκριτα να μάθει τα οικογενειακά των άλλων»._
*Αδιακρίτως* σημαίνει _«χωρίς διάκριση, χωρίς ξεχώρισμα, χωρίς εξαίρεση, ανεξαιρέτως»_:
_«Οι τεχνοκριτές τής εποχής εχλεύασαν όλους αδιακρίτως τους εμπρεσιονιστές ζωγράφους στα πρώτα τους φανερώματα. - Την ίδια υποδοχή βρίσκουν αδιακρίτως οι πρωτοπόροι τής τέχνης»._
_«Η κυρία Τασία παρακολουθεί αδιάκριτα ποιος μπαίνει και ποιος βγαίνει στα σπίτια όλων αδιακρίτως των γειτόνων της»._
*Διακριτικά* σημαίνει _«με διακριτικότητα, με ευγένεια»_. _«Μου ζήτησε διακριτικά να τον συνοδέψω ώς τη στάση. - Μας υπέδειξε διακριτικά ότι ήταν ώρα να τελειώνουμε»._

«Τέλεια» — «Τελείως»​«Οι προτάσεις του μας άφησαν τέλεια αδιάφορους και βρήκαμε τέλεια περιττό να τις συζητήσουμε. - Πόσες φορές στην ξενιτιά δεν ένιωσε τέλεια εγκαταλελειμμένος».
Είναι φανερό ότι κάτι στα παραπάνω δεν πάει καλά. Το ίδιο και στα ακόλουθα:
«Μην τον εμπιστεύεστε, είναι τέλεια αναξιόπιστος. - Το κοινό στην αίθουσα ήταν τέλεια συνεπαρμένο από την ερμηνεία του πρωταγωνιστή».
*Τέλεια* σημαίνει _«με τελειότητα, άριστα»_. Αλλά τι λογής τελειότητα μπορεί να υπάρχει στην αδιαφορία, στην εγκατάλειψη, στην αναξιοπιστία; Λοιπόν, το «τέλεια» να αντικατασταθεί εδώ με το ταίρι του, το _«τελείως»_: _«Μας άφησε τελείως αδιάφορους, βρήκαμε τελείως περιττό, ένιωσε τελείως εγκαταλελειμμένος, είναι τελείως αναξιόπιστος, το κοινό ήταν τελείως συνεπαρμένο»._
*Τελείως* σημαίνει _«ολότελα, πέρα για πέρα»_: _«Το όνομα του ζωγράφου ήταν τελείως άγνωστο στο πλατύ κοινό επί πολλές δεκαετίες. - Το έργο κρίθηκε τελείως ακατάλληλο για ανηλίκους. - Τα αποτελέσματα της ψηφοφορίας ήταν τελείως απροσδόκητα. - Η τρομοκρατία έπνιξε τελείως κάθε κραυγή διαμαρτυρίας»._
Ιδίως μαζί με επίθετα που έχουν το στερητικό α, το _«τέλεια»_ θα ήταν κωμικό, π.χ. «τέλεια αγράμματος, τέλεια αδέκαρος». Σ' αυτά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά και μόνο το _«τελείως»_. Π.χ.: _«Κυκλοφορούν φήμες τελείως ανεξακρίβωτες, το ποσόν βρέθηκε τελείως ανέπαφο, οι επιδιώξεις τον είναι τελείως ανεδαφικές και τα σχέδια τον τελείως ανεφάρμοστα, πολλοί λαοί ζουν μέσα σε συνθήκες τελείως απαράδεκτες για τον πολιτισμό μας»._
Θα πούμε όμως σωστά:
_«Τα εξαρτήματα της συσκευής εφαρμόζουν τέλεια. - Κατέχει τέλεια τα μυστικά του επαγγέλματος. - Επεξεργάστηκε τέλεια το υλικό που του παρέδωσαν. - Ο μεταφραστής κατόρθωσε να αποδώσει τέλεια την ατμόσφαιρα του έργου»._
Επίσης:
_«Επιστήμονας τέλεια καταρτισμένος — τελείως ακατάρτιστος».
«Επιχείρηση τέλεια οργανωμένη — τελείως ανοργάνωτη»._
Παρατηρούμε ότι το επίρρημα _«τελείως»_ είναι σε πολύ ευρύτερη χρήση από το γνήσιο δημοτικό _«τέλεια»_. Κι ας είναι επιβίωση από τη λόγια γλώσσα.​


----------

